# Almost zero fertilisation with ICSI



## gpk (Apr 17, 2014)

Just to give some background: I am 41.
I was having my 2nd cycle of 3 cycle package. This was my second cycle of the 3 cycle package.
Last month went for scan, AFC was 4. So doctor said it is upto me to wait for next month, if my AFC improves. This month AFC was around 10 and unfortunately the cotor who suggected me to go for stims if the AFC was good was on Easter holiday. I asked nurse to check with another doctor and asked if i can go for simulated. Nurse didnot call me till 10 pm..(eventhough i tried her mobile at 7 pm, it was going to voice mail). She called at 10 to tell that i have to go with natural !!!...
Next day i called clinic again and another doctor said, whatever nurse said is true and if needed i can still go for stims..i missed first day of my stims..I took the stims and i had EC yesterday. They collected 6 eggs , at least 3 were of good size i think (more than 20mm)..
Another thining, on day 9 of scan doctor said, i may need to stim till weekend, (to compenate tfor the missed one day ), but the same nurse, was tellig me to do the EC on Friday !!!...

Today embryologist calls only one fertilised but very poorly ...(not sure what happened to others)..She doesnot give proper explanation...

I am not sure how such good sized follicles can have such bad fertilisation ( never had this in my earlier cycles). I am very sad and at the same time angry wih the clinic to be so careless about my treatment ..I feel I made a wrong decision to go with this ..

Trying to figure out whta might have caused this..
-Whether stims have caused this issue
- whether they are covering some issues in the lab ?

Please help me with your inputs , it is very hard..

thanks
~g


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey so sorry to hear about ure cycle, on my 2nd cycle I had 10 eggs collected and zero fertilisation with ICSI which was one of the worst times of my life I found it so hard to deal with 😢 before my 3rd cycle I started vitamins and even tho I didn't get great fertilisation, the quality was so much better and I now have 11 week old twin girls ☺ the details are all in my diary on my signature, stay positive and good luck for cycle 3 xxx


----------



## Loonytoon (Oct 30, 2014)

GPS, I couldn't read n run. I'm so sorry you are going through this too. It's such a head wreck. First there's a load of us ladies in your position over in the icsi AOA forum http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=329763.0.

Lots of factors are to be considered with zero fert including quality of eggs and sperm, protocol, dosage of stims, lab errors, oocyte activation ability of egg (which varies from month to month, and woman to woman) and the sperm. It's a mine field. The best thing you can do now is to get as much info as you can during your post cycle consultation. Esp wrt what they deemed as abnormal fertilisation (a few ladies in our group have had that too). Clinics are very quick to blame eggs that look otherwise healthy, so if they go down this route keep asking why. I'd be very disappointed with your clinic, it honestly appears that they were really busy or disorganised during your cycle. You were really messed about by them.

Please don't give up hope. On our third cycle we got 80% fertilisation after two disasters of zero fert and a cancelled cycle due to poor response. I never thought I'd get to the tww, but here I am. I know the place you are in with no answers and building anxiety and helplessness. It took me a long time to get out of a very deep hole but the ladies in the forum above are amazing support


----------



## apples2014 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi GPK

I just wanted to jump on and mirror what my buddy Looney here is saying, click onto the thread we are on as there is a lot of information and support on there.

I know how you are feeling, it's really hard, but have a click through and read of the thread!

Don't give up hope on this cycle just yet and see what they say when they call tomorrow. I would contact your clinic tomorrow and state that you are very unhappy with the limited/conflicting information and you would like a call from your consultant. It doesn't matter if it is a NHS or private cycle of treatment you are in, they have a duty to keep you updated.

Sending you a virtual hug x

Ms Fruity, wowsers, look at your daughters, CUTE xxx. Thank you for posting, it is wonderful and inspiring to see xx

Wave to Looney xx

Love Apples xx


----------

